# Best Multi-Tool and Tool Belt



## smallcat11 (Feb 26, 2005)

I am in the market for a multi-tool, and am curious to know what you guys have, and if you like them. I do sound and stage work, and if there is one that is specifically for that or is beter than a normal multi, I would like to know about it too.
I was thinking about a Leatherman Wave, any reason not to get that? Oh, and I would rather not spend a fortune on it.  

Also, what do you guys use for a tool belt. I know that my mini-mag has a loop for a belt, as well as some Gerbers and Leathermans. Is there some special belt for holding these and other tools, or am I just overthinking this, and should I just use a regular belt, with the things in their own cases?


----------



## techieman33 (Feb 26, 2005)

Well you'll find a lot of mixed feeling about this, I personally like the gerber 600 series. And as far as a pouch goes for day to day stuff, I just carry it in its stock pouch. But for shows, I carry a pockit's pouch, you can get them at walmart in the flashlight section. You can get mulit-tool, maglite, pens, keys, all kinds of stuff in/on it. And you can velco it to your belt so you can take it off really easily if you need to. And one last note, keep your reciept. I broke the file off of my gerber, and it was obviously a defect, so i tried to send it in, to get it repaired/replaced, and they wouldn't accept it becuase I didn't have my reciept.


----------



## sound_nerd (Feb 26, 2005)

Hmmm.... for belts and pouches I really like the Setwear stuff, although my belt has yet to arrive at my door. I found a really nice Kuny pouch at a local supplier, made of cordura, that holds most of my basic hand tools (screwdrivers, c wrench, pliers, dikes, linesman...etc). As for a multi tool....I feel I've got the best there is to get for the price I paid. I got it at Canadian Tire, its called a "plumbers multi tool" and its basically a c-wrench with two knives (plain and serrated blades) a file, screwdrivers, and something else i forget. But when I got it, they were making it discontinued due to a lack of interest. I found it perfect for stage work, and it ended up being my main tool when I was in high school. Years later, its still perfect. I only paid $30.00 CDN for it too. Can't beat that.


----------



## Peter (Feb 26, 2005)

I just have a chepo no name multi-tool and I have not had any problems with it! I suppose this is probably hit or miss, but it works fine, and I cannot find any defects in it. I dont really worry about dinging it up or loseing it, because it's so cheap, but I havent lost it yet and it does its job well... just my experience. (I dont use it in the auditorium (no knives in school) but I do use it extensively on the Farm and Camping)


----------



## techieman33 (Feb 26, 2005)

What you could do for school is just break the knife off.


----------



## sound_nerd (Feb 26, 2005)

techieman33 said:


> What you could do for school is just break the knife off.



Considering its just a cheapo, yeah why not. But instead of breaking it off, which would probably bend/harm the rest of the tool in the proces; I suggest cutting it off with a dremel or a small grinder.


----------



## Peter (Feb 26, 2005)

I really havent felt the need to have it at school. We have a pair of big sharp sicisors and a few wrenches and that has always been enough to get the job done. Has it cost me a few extra runs up the stairs... ya, but hey, I have to keep in shape somehow


----------



## smallcat11 (Feb 26, 2005)

Uggh! I forgot to sign in! (That last post was me.)


----------



## ship (Feb 27, 2005)

This topic has been debated before for further info on it. I use a Bucket Buddy tool pouch of some style, and a Super Leatherman. Most knife manufacturers have warranties, and it's very much personal choice.

Agreed with the good pair of no doubt Klien Electrician's scissors that are very useful, along with the C-Wrench.

A good leather or cordova fanny pack will also be useful for holding tools if not in holding other than those that come with pouch that fit on the belt type tools. Such a fanny pack than also allows you to zipper them down so they don't fall. About a week ago I was climbing from Geni lift to truss and dropped a screw driver. Granted the screw driver was in the Xenon lamp changing apron pouch and not otherwise secured with a tool pouch, it still fell and given a IA house, I could have landed in a wee bit of a spot because of it were they in a bad mood or it it hit someone. Something that both holds and secures sufficiently your tools being the point here for tool pouch.

In going back to the past debate, the next multi-tool I purchase will be the Xcelite/Crescent ToolZall Tech that in addition to the normal multi-tool features, also has a wire stripper. But that's what my next tool will be.


----------



## SuperCow (Feb 27, 2005)

I Like my Gerber 600 as well. I find that the one-handed opening mechanism is a real plus in the theater.

I carry mine on a pouch that also holds a MagLite and a C-Wrench.


----------



## avkid (Feb 27, 2005)

I have a Leatherman Wave and Craftsman pro Electrician's rig with a drill holster and sturdy suspenders to keep it all from falling down.


----------



## len (Feb 27, 2005)

I use a tool pouch from setware (got it free) but you can get the at the hardware store. I also have a tool belt that all my tools are attached to. 

Maglight
wingnut wrench
crescent wrench for just in case
and my other gator grip ratchet from tools for stagecraft
2-way radio. Maybe I'll get the boss talked into the ones with the shoulder mic. That would be ideal.

I never was much for multi-tools, and because I work with 80%+ moving lights that I have very little need for more than tightening and loosening clamps.


----------



## bdesmond (Feb 27, 2005)

There was a thread about this not too long ago, because I posted this picture in response to it. No multitool for me - I just schlepp the tools I need either in the bag or in my back pocket depending on quantity. BucketBoss is also nice when you've got larger stuff to haul and/or goign to mroe or less be in the same place. The bag below is a Custom Leathercraft.


----------



## smallcat11 (Feb 27, 2005)

Thanks for all of your guys' help. And sorry for the repeat thread. I thought I had searched for something similar and found nothing.

I am leaning towards the Gerber 600 series, and I think that I personally do not have enough tools to actually use a belt. But thanks for everyone's opinions!


----------



## LX-88 (May 3, 2005)

I personally use a Leatherman Wave with my Lightspeed wrench, a sharpie, a roll of gaff, a maglight (for shows), and my crazy magnified LED light thats too bright to use for anything except load-in and strike, and my Talkabout radio for talking to the patch guy while im focusing lights. At least in our theatre I rank above the guy patching and get to yell at him if he's goofing off.... The Joys of being an STD (Figure it out)


----------



## avkid (May 3, 2005)

Speaking of Sharpies, I really love my little clip on Sharpie!!
Thanks for informing us Andy!


----------



## BISON (Jun 12, 2005)

I personally prefer the letherman wave for everyday carry and use during a/v and sound jobs and when I do lighting the Gerber 600 blunt nose in black goes on the belt for when I am in the air and need that one handed action. As far as belts go, I picked up the stage hands tool belt from tools for stagecraft.com. I modified it with some climbing rings to attach tool leashes and biners.


----------

